#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Современная Тхеравада

## Zom

В последнее время я почему-то постоянно наталкиваюсь на тему "современных методов Тхеравады".
Это либо "тхеравада и монахини", либо "Гоенка и випассана", либо "авторитетность и правильность классических комментариев", а теперь вот и ныне свежая тема "дзэн и учители тхеравады", в которой упоминался Аджан Сумедо (переодетый в дзэновские одежды -) и, кстати, бхикку Бодхи, интервью которого (фрагментарно) я и хотел бы представить "по теме" -)

По возможности, я думаю, буду здесь добавлять переводы "на тему", мне кажется вопросы довольно интересные.




> Вопрос:
> Как вы рассматриваете попытки западных учителей адаптировать буддизм Тхеравады на Западе? Что вам кажется полезным, а что нет?
> 
> Ответ:
> Мне бы не хотелось выносить суждения о том, что делают другие учителя, но 
> об одной вещи я хотел бы сказать - а именно о современном обучении медитации випассаны. У меня складывается впечатление, что цель, с которой учат випассане на Западе, отличается от традиционной, и это происходит, вероятно, потому, что многие западные учители учат вне рамок классической буддийской доктрины.
> 
> Медитация внимательности ныне преподаётся как средство усилить наше пребывание в настоящем моменте. Цель этой практики - позволить принять всё, что происходит, без дискриминации. За счёт этого мы учимся принимать вещи как внутренне "хорошие", видеть во всех обстоятельствах "учителей", переживать всё как полезное. Таким образом мы просто можем пребывать в настоящем, охотно принимая всё преходящее, становимся открытыми к постоянно новому и непредсказуемому потоку событий.
> 
> ...

----------

Arch (07.02.2009), Bob (04.10.2009), Chong_Kwan (12.08.2012), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.05.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (11.08.2011), Pavel (14.12.2008), Ser Tso Lhamo (04.03.2009), Upornikov Vasily (06.05.2011), Voro (12.09.2009), Won Soeng (04.02.2009), Алексей Каверин (29.04.2012), Аминадав (05.02.2009), Атевс (05.12.2009), Дима Н. (03.01.2009), Евгения Горенко (09.11.2009), Кайто Накамура (25.01.2016), Наталья (26.02.2013), Нея (18.05.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (02.11.2011), Татьяна Котова (15.02.2013), Фил (20.10.2011), Юрий Бочкарев (28.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Очень хорошее интервью.
Действительно, в западной Тхераваде и в околотхеравадинских кругах стараются выделить только один метод, забывая о том, что Тхеравада - это не только випассана, но целый комплекс техник, медитаций, молебнов, мировоззренческих позиций и т.п. без которых Тхеравада превращается в вид психотерапии.

Вторым вопросом  становится какое-то искуссвтенное выделение линии только одного учителя и чуть ли не противопоставление его всей остальной Тхераваде. Хотя любой учтиель, даже самый продвинутый - это только один из множества учителей Пути Старцев.  И нельзя в своей практике опираться только на него одного.

Третьей тенденцией я бы назвал возникающее, порой, противопоставление лесной Сангхи городской. Лесная и городская сангхи - это одна Сангха, с разной специализацией монахов. Здесь не должно быть противопоставлений.

----------

Dondhup (05.02.2009), Eugeny (03.08.2012), Балдинг (26.09.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.01.2016), Наталья (26.02.2013), Нея (18.05.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (02.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

Еще немного перевел - его интервью небольшое, и по теме этого треда там уже ничего нет. Правда есть еще интересные беседы Тханиссаро бхикку на эти темы, их тоже можно будет здесь потом изложить . 




> *Вопрос:* 
> Какую роль играет ученость и изучение сутт в вашей практике и духовном развитии?
> 
> *Ответ:*
> Многие западные буддисты подразумевают под словом "практика" медитацию и вбивают острый клин между изучением и практикой. Они утверждают, что если монах изучает тексты, то он не может быть серьёзным практикующим, как будто бы изучение - это полная противоположность настоящей практике. Я должен признать, что моя собственная практика медитации находится далеко от идеала, но я приписываю это своему плачевному состоянию здоровья (личное кармическое препятствие, с которым мне приходится считаться), а не к тому, что я изучаю тексты и занимаюсь переводами буддийских писаний.
> 
> Мы должны помнить, что в течение веков в буддийской Азии, фактически во всех традициях, сохранение и передача Учения считалась основной задачей монашеской общины, и это осуществлялось главным образом путем интенсивного изучения, анализа и распространения буддийских рукописей и философии. Это заложило фундамент, на котором базировались все высшие достижения буддийской практики, сформировало скелет, который поддерживал мускулы и органы буддизма. Хотя во всех традициях были малограмотные практики, достигшие глубокой реализации, наиболее выдающимися представителями традиций были те, кто совмещал и доктринальные изыскания, и медитативные достижения. Есть даже и те, кто считает жизнеописания неграмотных святых "уважительными" преувеличениями.
> 
> Как я чувствую сам, взаимосвязь изучения и практики - это сложная тема, где нельзя дать однозначного ответа, который бы устроил каждого. Некоторые будут естественным образом склоняться то к одному полюсу, то к другому. Определенно можно сказать, что схоластичные знания без практического применения бесплодны; решительная медитативная практика без путеводной звезды ясного концептуального понимания тщетна. Я боюсь, что без знания текстов через пару поколений традиция практики станет слабой, дырявой и впитавшей окружающую культурную среду, и особенно если это будет теистическая или материалистическая среда.
> ...

----------

Bob (04.10.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.02.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (11.08.2011), Pavel (14.12.2008), Ser Tso Lhamo (04.03.2009), Upornikov Vasily (08.11.2012), Voro (12.09.2009), Won Soeng (04.02.2009), YanYas (03.02.2009), Zlata (24.06.2010), Аминадав (05.02.2009), Балдинг (26.09.2013), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Наталья (26.02.2013), Нея (18.05.2010), Юрий Бочкарев (28.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

Это тоже в тему:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...34&postcount=9

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (04.02.2009), Нея (25.06.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

Судя по этой теме, может сложиться впечатление, что "современная Тхеравада" - это некое искажение "традиционной Тхеравады", которого по-видимому стоит избегать.

По этому поводу мне хотелось бы вспомнить, какие позитивные (на мой взгляд) явления развились в современной Тхераваде, - частично, из-за контактов с европейской цивилизацией, частично в силу обстоятельств 20-21 века, частично - в силу внутренней логики развития. Собственно, из-за этих явлений мы и имеем возможность обмениваться мнениями в этой теме  :Smilie: 

1. Ориентированность на практику
В традиционно буддийских странах, насколько я смог заметить, буддизм исполняет в первую очередь социальные функции, - проведение ритуалов, поддержка государственного строя, обучение... Примерно как христианство в Европе. Традиция духовной практики спрятана довольно глубоко, хотя в буддизме - не так глубоко, как например в православии. Обновленческие течения Тхеравады (тайская лесная традиция, мьянманская "Випассана" и другие мьянманские учителя, вообще Тхеравада на "Западе") делают акцент на практике, и в конце концов  способствуют ее внедрению в более "традиционные" направления.

2. Обращение к истокам
Часть таких обновленческих течений основываются на обращении внимания к ранним источникам, на которых основывается традиция. Получается что-то вроде новой линии, отходящей от древнего источника. К таким в разной степени можно отнести многих известных учителей 20-21 века - основателей своих "микротрадиций". Например, Махаси Саядо основывается на большом корпусе текстов - как канонических, так и пост-канонических, Па Ок Саядо - на Висуддхимагге, Ачан Тханиссаро - на сутта-питаке и отчасти комментариях, У Вималарамси - на Анапанасати-сутте, австралийский буддизм досточтимых Брахмавамсо, Суджато и Родерика Бакнелла ищет авторитет в палийских никаях и китайских агамах.

3. Новые исследования, уточнения
Научная методология гуманитарных наук, опыт практики и меньшая зависимость от традиции позволяет проверить, не закрались ли в сложившихся трактовках ошибки, не изменились ли значения слов со временем. Кроме того, интересно сравнение канона тхеравады и канонов других ранних школ, сохранившихся в основном в китайских переводах.

4. Доступность обучения и практики для мирян, для женщин
До начала в Мьянме движения "Випассаны" практика мирян, кроме даны, молитв и соблюдения обетов была редкостью. Сейчас мы все ощутили на себе возможность изучать и практиковать Дхамму.

5. Открытое общение между традициями
Современные практикующие монахи, особенно "западные", имеют возможность учиться у разных учителей в разных странах, и используют эту возможность. Учитывая, что араханты в наше время по-видимому редкость, и разные учителя обучают разным аспектам практики, это может быть полезно для разностороннего развития практики. 

6. Распространение и доступность
Теперь даже в нашей Восточной Европе есть монастыри, регулярно проходят ретриты. Можно знакомиться с учением на родном языке.

----------

Alexeiy (28.12.2010), Averin (20.03.2011), Bob (04.10.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (26.12.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (11.08.2011), Sadhak (10.07.2010), Ser Tso Lhamo (04.03.2009), Solano (11.05.2009), Tiop (05.02.2009), Zeven (01.04.2013), Zlata (24.06.2010), Zom (05.02.2009), Ануруддха (05.02.2009), Байраги (10.08.2012), Дмитрий Певко (05.02.2009), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Наталья (26.02.2013), Нея (18.05.2010), Норбу (04.02.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (02.11.2011), Фил (20.10.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> 2. Обращение к истокам
> Часть таких обновленческих течений основываются на обращении внимания к ранним источникам, на которых основывается традиция. Получается что-то вроде новой линии, отходящей от древнего источника. К таким в разной степени можно отнести многих известных учителей 20-21 века - основателей своих "микротрадиций". Например, Махаси Саядо основывается на большом корпусе текстов - как канонических, так и пост-канонических, Па Ок Саядо - на Висуддхимагге, Ачан Тханиссаро - на сутта-питаке и отчасти комментариях, У Вималарамси - на Анапанасати-сутте, австралийский буддизм досточтимых Брахмавамсо, Суджато и Родерика Бакнелла ищет авторитет в палийских никаях и китайских агамах.


Насчёт этого процесса у меня лично есть сомнения. Подобное "обращение к истокам" можно было наблюдать в Европе у протестантских церквей. 
В итоге, получаем не обращение к истокам, а ещё одну авторскую интерпретацию.
Как пример, можно привести Дхармакаю в Таиланде. Они позиционируют, насколько я знаю, себя как обращающихся к истокам.

----------

Dondhup (05.02.2009), Нея (25.06.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

Бханте, я согласен, что получается все равно авторская интерпретация, но некоторое приближение тоже есть.

Что касается Дхаммакаи, то не похоже, чтобы их метод медитации основывался на каноне или Висуддхимагге.

Да, еще один пункт позитива "современной Тхеравады" - это, наверное, более строгое соблюдение Винаи по сравнению со среднестатистической "традиционной".

----------

Alexeiy (28.12.2010), Averin (20.03.2011), Lena Pinchevskaya (26.12.2010), Solano (11.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Да, в этом есть свой плюс.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Действительно, в западной Тхераваде и в околотхеравадинских кругах стараются выделить только один метод, забывая о том, что Тхеравада - это не только випассана, но целый комплекс техник, медитаций, молебнов, мировоззренческих позиций и т.п. без которых Тхеравада превращается в вид психотерапии.


Здесь нужны уточнения. 

В том, что касается Mindfulness Based Stress Reduction (термин «випассана» здесь не акцентируется, но технически это очень близко) – программа созданная Кабат-Зинном около 30 лет назад  и применяемая в разных странах мира, как в психотерапевтических (в том числе и в Оксфорде), так и в терапевтических целях, например, в онкологических центрах – то в этом  случае речь идет об использовании буддийской по происхождению техники в медицинских целях, а не о превращении того или иного направления буддизма в вид психотерапии или терапии. Техника используется в не-религиозном контексте и нерелигиозным способом, “in a secular manner”.  ЕСДЛ поддержал этот процесс и попросил ученых убедиться в том, что буддийские техники полезны для современных людей и если «да», то _обучать им “in secular manner”_.

Пациенты, в том числе и онкологических центров не становятся буддистами для ознакомления с техникой медитации. Для того, чтобы обучиться технике, которая облегчит их физические страдания им не предлагают принять прибежище и изучать начала буддийской философии, а только лишь упоминают о буддийском происхождении этой эффективной психотехники. Одна из учениц С.Н. Гоенки именно так обучает технике внимательности в сиднейском онкологическом центре.

Мне кажется, что буддисты могут гордиться, что одна из многочисленных буддийских техник медитации оказалась столь эффективной и приносит пользу многим страдающим людям. 

Очень жаль, если отечественные монахи Тхеравады оценивают этот процесс негативно и не способствуют тому, чтобы он развивался и в нашей стране.

*P.S.* Напомню, что все необходимые материалы для on-line-оценки программы Кабат-Зинна собраны в теме "Техника внимательности и медицина: секулярная парадигма"
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=10872

----------


## Топпер

> Пациенты, в том числе и онкологических центров не становятся буддистами для ознакомления с техникой медитации. Для того, чтобы обучиться технике, которая облегчит их физические страдания им не предлагают принять прибежище и изучать начала буддийской философии, а только лишь упоминают о буддийском происхождении этой эффективной психотехники. Одна из учениц С.Н. Гоенки именно так обучает технике внимательности в сиднейском онкологическом центре.
> 
> Мне кажется, что буддисты могут гордиться, что одна из многочисленных буддийских техник медитации оказалась столь эффективной и приносит пользу многим страдающим людям.


Вот именно, что пациенты не становятся буддистами. Дхамма превращается в очередную психотехнику.
Может быть, это и неплохо, что подобный выхолощенный Буддизм помогает пациентам. Но, с другой стороны подобный процесс уже произошёл в других буддийский направлениях. Отсюда появление книг "Дзен и езда на мотоцикле" и т.п. Я думаю мы ещё доживём до курсов "випассана и похудение" или "как занимаясь випассаной стать более сексуально привлекательной".
Дхамма лишёная корней - это уже не Дхамма. Утрачена главная цель - обретение Ниббаны.



> Очень жаль, если отечественные монахи Тхеравады оценивают этот процесс негативно и не способствуют тому, чтобы он развивался и в нашей стране.


Да, отечественным монахам есть чем заняться кроме идеалистического популизма в буддийской обёртке.

----------

Dondhup (05.02.2009), Eugeny (03.08.2012), Zom (05.02.2009), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Нея (18.05.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Вот именно, что пациенты не становятся буддистами. Дхамма превращается в очередную психотехнику.
> Может быть, это и неплохо, что подобный выхолощенный Буддизм помогает пациентам. Но, с другой стороны подобный процесс уже произошёл в других буддийский направлениях. Отсюда появление книг "Дзен и езда на мотоцикле" и т.п. Я думаю мы ещё доживём до курсов "випассана и похудение" или "как занимаясь випассаной стать более сексуально привлекательной".
> 
> Да, отечественным монахам есть чем заняться кроме идеалистического популизма в буддийской обёртке.


Вот еще одно терапевтическое приложение MBSR: ранние стадии СПИДа (госгрант от института здоровья США за 2008 г.). Речь идет не только о психотерапевтичесих эффектах, но и об усилении иммунитета
http://crisp.cit.nih.gov/crisp/CRISP...869&p_keywords

Это не популизм в буддийской обертке (я это специально подчеркнул: обучение осуществляется в нерелигиозном контексте, техника внимательности - это _одна из_ психотехник, но очень эффективная), а про-социальная, социально значимая деятельность, облегчающая конкретные физические страдания.

Остается только сожалеть, что отечественный монах Тхеравады в своем радении о "чистоте" Дхаммы готов вместе с водой выплеснуть и ребенка. Точнее говоря, предпочитать не замечать его, а акцентировать внимание только на воде ("випассана и похудение" или "как занимаясь випассаной стать более сексуально привлекательной").

----------

Hobotanius (23.10.2009), Styeba (05.04.2011), Tiop (05.02.2009), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Нея (18.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Это не популизм в буддийской обертке (я это специально подчеркнул: обучение осуществляется в нерелигиозном контексте, техника внимательности - это _одна из_ психотехник, но очень эффективная), а про-социальная, социально значимая деятельность, облегчающая конкретные физические страдания.


Это популизм. Я не говорю, что это однозначно плохо. Дхамма должна приносить счастье и в этой жизни. Но всё же основная цель не в этом.



> Остается только сожалеть, что отечественный монах Тхеравады в своем радении о "чистоте" Дхаммы готов вместе с водой выплеснуть и ребенка.


Сожалеять о чём-либо это ваше право.

----------

Dondhup (05.02.2009), Zom (05.02.2009), Нея (25.06.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Это популизм. Я не говорю, что это однозначно плохо. Дхамма должна приносить счастье и в этой жизни. Но всё же основная цель не в этом.


Никто из тех, кто работает в рамках MBSR и не утверждает, что основная цель Дхаммы - то счастье в этой жизни. Это просто _социально значимое применение_ одной из буддийских по происхождению психотехник. 

Негативная оценка (популизм) такой деятельности закрывает один из каналов (поддержка со стороны монахов Тхеравады) ее распространения в нашей стране. Пользуюсь своим правом сожалеть и сожалею об этом.

----------


## Топпер

За всех монахов я бы не стал говорить. Возможно, кто-то и захочет работать в таких направлениях. Но это буду не я. Мне и семинаров с психологами хатило.

----------

Dondhup (05.02.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Если ориентироваться на то, как это сделано в самом успешном случае – MBSR, то монахам как раз и не надо непосредственно этим заниматься. Кабат-Зинн, дзенец по буддийскому происхождению, упоминает о схожем моменте в своем интервью буддийскому источнику. Для успеха деятельности хорошо, что этим занимается мирянин. Важно также, что он не распространяет Дхарму, а только лишь психотехнику. В этом случае вполне достаточно, что о Дхарме только упоминают, как о первоисточнике (в смысле происхождения техники). Ценности же при этом доминируют _мирские_. 
http://www.kwanumzen.com/primarypoin...lmedicine.html

Монахам не надо препятствовать. 

Хотя бы не давая негативные оценки ("популизм") применению буддийских по происхождению техник в медицине. В психотерапии в том числе.

----------


## Tiop

Юрий, Вы, может быть, ошибаетесь в определении традиции Кабат-Зинна, в книгах он рассматривает тхеравадинскую сатипаттхану и строит на ней свои объяснения, и использует термин "камма" (не карма), и также немного объясняет его.

----------


## Топпер

> Если ориентироваться на то, как это сделано в самом успешном случае – MBSR, то монахам как раз и не надо непосредственно этим заниматься. Кабат-Зинн, дзенец по буддийскому происхождению, упоминает о схожем моменте в своем интервью буддийскому источнику. Для успеха деятельности хорошо, что этим занимается мирянин. Важно также, что он не распространяет Дхарму, а только лишь психотехнику. В этом случае вполне достаточно, что о Дхарме только упоминают, как о первоисточнике (в смысле происхождения техники). Ценности же при этом доминируют _мирские_. 
> http://www.kwanumzen.com/primarypoin...lmedicine.html


Посмотрим, какие плоды это даст.



> Монахам не надо препятствовать. 
> Хотя бы не давая негативные оценки ("популизм") применению буддийских по происхождению техник в медицине. В психотерапии в том числе.


Разрешите я, всё же, сам буду решать какие оценки мне давать.

----------


## Dondhup

> За всех монахов я бы не стал говорить. Возможно, кто-то и захочет работать в таких направлениях. Но это буду не я. Мне и семинаров с психологами хатило.


Мне то же приходилось общаться с писхологами по поводу Дхармы - пользы от этого мало.

----------

Morris Allan (09.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

А там, как раз, остаётся только метод, без базиса. Какой может быть толк?
Я, когда вёл занятия у психологов сразу им сказал: "общее между психологией и Дхаммой в том, что и та и другая хотят сделать человека счастливым. А принципиальная разница касается временных рамок работы. Если психология ограничивается одной жизнью, то Буддизм выходит за эти рамки. 
В рамках одной жизни методы психологии иногда могут быть даже эффективней буддийских, и при акцентировании на этой жизни буддийские методы будут работать лишь отчасти. Но у Дхаммы есть и существенное преимущество перед психологией: смысловой вектор дающий надежду на то, что наши усилия не проподут в момент смерти"

----------

Aion (08.02.2009), Dondhup (05.02.2009), Morris Allan (09.11.2009), Tanush-ka (28.08.2009), Zom (11.05.2009), Нея (25.06.2010), Фил (20.10.2011)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Юрий, Вы, может быть, ошибаетесь в определении традиции Кабат-Зинна, в книгах он рассматривает тхеравадинскую сатипаттхану и строит на ней свои объяснения, и использует термин "камма" (не карма), и также немного объясняет его.


В определении программы MBSR (только это и ничто другое, т.е. то, на что ссылаются, скажем, профессора из Оксфорда, в сиднейском онкоцентре или онкоцентре не помню какого американского университета) я опираюсь на то, что он сам говорил в докладе на встрече ЕСДЛ с учеными (там же Л.Карлсон рассказывала о своих результатах по применению техники внимательности в онкоцентре при универе в Калгари) - 'in secular manner", "in nonreligiuos context". Об этом же говорил и ЕСДЛ. Но верно также то, что в своих книгах Кабат-Зинн рассказывает о буддизме и его техниках.

Я ориентируюсь в первую очередь на распространенность техники в мире. Вы же прекрасно понимаете, что если бы речь шла о традиционном буддийском методе обучения (с принятием прибежища и т.д. и т.п.), то ни о каком Оксфорде, ни о каких онкологических центрах в развитых странах мира и речи не могло бы идти.

_В такой, т.е. традиционной форме техника внимательности не получила бы международного признания у специалистов._ 

Пациенты буддистами не становятся, но, конечно, что-то узнают о буддизме, обучаясь технике.




> Посмотрим, какие плоды это даст.


Будущее время тут неуместно. Уместно прошедшее и настоящее. Так как уже показано наличие терапевтических (в том числе и в онкологии) и психотерапевтических эффектов - большего от психотехники требовать просто нельзя, _некорректно_.




> Разрешите я, всё же, сам буду решать какие оценки мне давать.


Я не могу вам ничего ни запретить, ни разрешить. Я просто считаю, что давая такую оценку вы препятствуете деятельности на благо людям.

----------


## Топпер

Уместно. Иногда тактическая победа оборачивается стратегическим поражением. Как это было, напрмер у католиков после реформ Второго Ватиканского собора

----------


## Юрий К.

Титанический масштаб, в котором уже произошедшее облегчение страданий отдельного человека, людей просто незаметны.

То, что, например, мне стало легче ходить, на таком уровне, конечно, не имеет никакого значения.

----------


## Топпер

Юроий, давайте закончим пустую демагогию. То, что вы не согласны с моим мнением, я и так вижу.

----------


## Юрий К.

Я бы назвал это ну пустой демагогий, а в мягком варианте уточнением позиций. В жестком - проверкой на вшивость.  :Smilie:  Результат, имхо: запущенный случай. :Smilie:

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (26.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Юрий, вам предупреждение. Держите оценки насчёт участников форума при себе.

----------


## Zom

(взято из другого трэда, просто по теме):

*Huandi:*




> В современной тхераваде есть только трактовки различных авторов.


Нет. Есть чётко выраженная позиция, зафиксированная в Катаваттхе.
Но как я понимаю, с этой работой мало кто знаком - быть может несколько учёных монахов в Бирме, Тае, Шри-Ланке. 

А поскольку всё "информационное поле" на западе, а не на Востоке - вот и кажется, что в современной тхераваде только трактовки различных авторов. На самом деле есть чёткая тхеравадинская позиция. Просто мало кто всю её досконально знает - а потому клубок мнений неизбежен. В прочем, я считаю, что нужно выслушивать все мнения - и не фиксироваться на каком-то одном. По мере практики будет видно кто прав, а кто нет.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (02.06.2009), Калачандра (12.11.2009), Нея (26.06.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

Брук Счеднек перечисляет тенденции современного американского буддизма:
http://wanderingdhamma.wordpress.com...0%99-buddhism/
http://wanderingdhamma.wordpress.com...8/20/addendum/

----------

Zom (26.08.2009)

----------


## Zom

Будет время, переведу на русский.

----------


## PampKin Head

Аджан Брам теперь - патриарх независимой австралийской Тхеравады: http://www.buddhistchannel.tv/index....0,8661,0,0,1,0

----------


## Топпер

Да. В результате скандала с пострижением монахинь

----------

Михаил Макушев (09.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да. В результате скандала с пострижением монахинь


В такой стране как Австралия выбора нет. Когда другие религии вводят равные права для женщин, то если мы не сделаем этого в буддизме, мы не выживем. С точки зрения современного общества отсутствие равных прав между мужчинами и женщинами недопустимо. (с) http://www.theravada.ru/News/World/2...09-11-01_1.htm

Самое прикольное во всем этом, что восстановление женской Сангхи никоим образом не уравняет в правах бхиккшу и бхиккшуни. Соответственно, натур-матур продукт продолжит закипать и далее.

Получается, что равенства не обрели, но раскол поимели.

----------


## Топпер

Увы  :Frown:

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Да. В результате скандала с пострижением монахинь


Вот повторю вопрос: это раскол?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот повторю вопрос: это раскол?


Фактически, да... По форме тайцы постарались все смягчить, чтобы бремя раскольников на неплохих в общем то людях не повисло.

----------


## Zom

Раскол будет, когда половина монахов традиционных стран будет признавать этих монахинь. Пока же их признают только в Австралии, США и может каких-то других западных странах.

----------


## Makc

Грустно всё это.

----------

DraviG (16.11.2009), Zom (09.11.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> В такой стране как Австралия выбора нет. Когда другие религии вводят равные права для женщин, то если мы не сделаем этого в буддизме, мы не выживем. С точки зрения современного общества отсутствие равных прав между мужчинами и женщинами недопустимо. (с) http://www.theravada.ru/News/World/2...09-11-01_1.htm
> 
> Самое прикольное во всем этом, что восстановление женской Сангхи никоим образом не уравняет в правах бхиккшу и бхиккшуни. Соответственно, натур-матур продукт продолжит закипать и далее.
> 
> Получается, что равенства не обрели, но раскол поимели.


Упрощение легкости бытия всеми доступными способами?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Упрощение легкости бытия всеми доступными способами?


Мне кажется, что существует большой прессинг со стороны секулярного социума с его правилами на религиозные сообщества... Одни "прогибаются под изменчивый мир", другие продолжают идти своей дорогой.

----------

AlekseyE (10.11.2009), Zom (09.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (09.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот повторю вопрос: это раскол?


Этот вопрос требует тщательного взвешивания. Думаю, что тут должны разбираться специалисты по Винае. Притом, желательно из нескольких поместных Сангх.
Не знаю, является ли решение об исключении из Па Понг знаком того, что с монахами Аджана Брама не будут проводить совместные упосаты или не является.

----------

Михаил Макушев (09.11.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Мне кажется, что существует большой прессинг со стороны секулярного социума с его правилами на религиозные сообщества... Одни "прогибаются под изменчивый мир", другие продолжают идти своей дорогой.


Всё верно. Я думаю Аджан Брам не мог не предвидеть результаты своих решений. Т.е. на конфликт он пошёл сознательно - а поскольку просто так конфликтовать никто не будет, значит были причины - видимо какое-то давление со стороны. Т.е. по факту ему нужно было выбрать - либо порвать с Тайской сангхой, либо пойти на конфликт с теми, кто поддерживает его проекты и монастырь. 

Видимо пришлось выбрать меньшее (на его взгляд) из двух зол.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Нея (26.06.2010), Татьяна Котова (15.02.2013)

----------


## Jani

> Упрощение легкости бытия всеми доступными способами?


Это началось еще 2000 лет назад с раскола сангхи и, к сожалению, вполне закономерный далекоидущий процесс.

----------

DraviG (16.11.2009)

----------


## Zom

До тех пор пока Тхеравада придерживается позиции максимально возможной минимизации каких-либо изменений, всё будет хорошо -)

А главы всех буддийских никай всех стран тхеравады настроены в данный момент времени именно так, насколько мне известно.

----------

Михаил Макушев (10.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.buddhistchannel.tv/index....8,8676,0,0,1,0



> The time has come to let go of our Thai heritage. There may be a few ariyans left among it, but they are not practically in control of the institution anymore, and as ariyans are still capable of being misinformed and sincerely mistaken so we do not need to necessarily renounce our faith in our teachers who remain on the Thai side. But the institution has become definitively non-Buddhist and hostile to genuine uncompromising commitment to authentic Buddhism, therefore let it go.


От такой вот расклад: когда они там обеты принимали, учились, практиковали - было все ок. А теперь...

----------

Zom (10.11.2009)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Вопрос, как я понял упирается в то, что кто-то когда-то решил, что невозможно восстановить сангху монахинь, раз она когда-то исчезла. Вот приняли такое и всё. А почему возродить то нельзя? Какие аргументы? Потому что так написано в древних священных книгах?)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вопрос, как я понял упирается в то, что кто-то когда-то решил, что невозможно восстановить сангху монахинь, раз она когда-то исчезла. Вот приняли такое и всё. А почему возродить то нельзя? Какие аргументы? Потому что так написано в древних священных книгах?)


http://board.buddhist.ru/search.php вам в руки

----------


## Топпер

> Вопрос, как я понял упирается в то, что кто-то когда-то решил, что невозможно восстановить сангху монахинь, раз она когда-то исчезла. Вот приняли такое и всё. А почему возродить то нельзя? Какие аргументы? Потому что так написано в древних священных книгах?)


Аргумент очень простой. Сангху бхиккху и бхиккхуни основывал Будда. Без него это невозможно.

----------

DraviG (16.11.2009)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

А, что, он где-то говорил, что без меня де нельзя возродить сангху, если она прервется? Или это просто чье-то мнение?

----------


## Топпер

Давайте не будем разводить здесь споры на пустом месте. Это уже тысячу раз обсуждалось на форуме. Воспользуйтесь поиском.

----------

DraviG (16.11.2009)

----------


## Zom

http://www.buddhistchannel.tv/index....8,8666,0,0,1,0

----------


## Raudex

> http://www.buddhistchannel.tv/index....8,8666,0,0,1,0


Вот уж что верно то верно 


> If the welfare of the four women involved was the primary concern, Ajahn Brahm could have easily used his influence to arrange a bhikkhuni ordination elsewhere with other non-Ajahn Chah monks.


Тетки явно вторичный вопрос, а первичный, походу, политика
Махаянские монахини при желании свободно обитают в любом тхеравадинском монастыре, а этих новодельных точно начнут теперь, если не гонять, то уж пальцем тыкать в них.

----------

AlekseyE (10.11.2009), Bob (10.11.2009), Zom (10.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (10.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (11.11.2009)

----------


## Zom

На мой взгляд проблема больше, чем "начнут гонять". Если количество таких бхиккхуни разрастётся (например, за лет так 10-20...) - то они явно начнут лезть в дела сангхи - если ещё учесть их феминистические склонности, которые косвенно могут прослеживаться в недовольстве статусом "тайских мей чи" или "розовых матерей" Бирмы. 

Но даже и это не стало бы в будущем проблемой, если бы монахи однозначно определились бы со статусом монахинь - т.е. либо все вместе бы признали, либо все вместе бы не признали.. Так ведь выйдет, что всё болшАя часть монахов их начнёт признавать. При этом совершенно очевидно, останется и другая большАя часть монахов, которая не захочет их признавать - причём на легитимной основе не захочет признавать, а не просто из-за капризов.

Досточтимый Дхаммананда уже нарыл ещё более глубокие аргументы в пользу нелегитимности пострижения первых тхеравадинских бхиккуни (через махаянских монахинь):




> ""Dhamm&#226;nand&#226; has omitted some details - vital details, for they have a bearing
> on why the Dharmaguptaka bhikkhun&#238; lineage is considered dubious by vinayadharas
> in the Theravada tradition (and also, I believe by those in the Mulasarvastivada
> tradition of Tibet).
> 
> The original transmission (or rather, alleged transmission) of the bhikkhun&#238;
> ordination to China in fact took place in 357 CE. This alleged transmission was
> carried out by bhikkhus alone and was therefore INVALID by Theravadin criteria.
> It led, however, to a century-long tradition of Chinese bhikkhun&#238; ordinations
> ...


А без этих новых бхиккхуни получается, что любые другие новые бхиккхуни постригаются без участия легитимного наставника-женщины. А если вообще не брать наставниц, а стричь только монахам - то выходит, что обучение происходит под учительством монаха, а не монахини, что тоже нарушение Винаи.

Кстати эти вопросы как-то ну совсем уж не освещаются в этом разыгравшемся на западе скандале. Все только и делают, что педалируют идею "Пострижение легитимно". А на деле - далеко не факт. И поэтому в будущем часть монахов однозначно будет против легитимности пострижения. Другие же - однозначно за легитимность такого пострижения. А это с течением времени приведёт к крупному конфликту во всей тхеравадинской сангхе. И вот это уже будет называться расколом.

Кроме того, проблема коснётся и всех жителей буддийских стран, которые поддерживают сангху материально.
Я уже на форуме дхамма.ру писал, что если бы - например - я встал бы на сторону тех монахов, которые не признают легитимность, а моя жена - на сторону других, которые признают легитимность - то у нас бы в семье возник реальный конфликт, если бы она решила поддерживать материально сангху бхиккхуни. Для неё - это поле заслуг (причём, согласно Даккхинавибханга сутте, очень весомое). А для меня - это лишь женщины-мирянки, которые к тому же притворяются монахинями - и совсем не поле заслуг. Если учесть, что количество буддийских семей в традиционных странах огромно - то всё это чревато большими проблемами повсеместно на всех соц. уровнях. И вот это уже раскол так раскол.

----------

DraviG (14.11.2009), Raudex (11.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (10.11.2009), Сергей А (10.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (11.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Махаянские монахини при желании свободно обитают в любом тхеравадинском монастыре, а этих новодельных точно начнут теперь, если не гонять, то уж пальцем тыкать в них.


Хм... Не падение ли это "под одной крышей провести..." для махаянских монахинь (я про натуральных махаянских, у которых еще и обеты Бодхисаттвы)?

----------


## Raudex

Надя говорит - живут нормально вьетнамские монахини у них, это у нас падение и прочие красные слова, а у них "всё в порядке".

бханте Тиу тоже нормально обитает в питерской вихаре, к слову

----------

Читтадхаммо (11.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Надя говорит - живут нормально вьетнамские монахини у них, это у нас падение и прочие красные слова, а у них "всё в порядке".
> 
> бханте Тиу тоже нормально обитает в питерской вихаре, к слову


А мясо то ест?  :Wink:

----------


## Zom

Хуже - даже кости грызёт -))

----------

Sforza (11.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (11.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (11.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Альтернативная сторона: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5ELoCMrjEs

"У нас, в Австралии... другии реалии" (с)

----------


## DraviG

> если бы - например - я встал бы на сторону тех монахов, которые не признают легитимность, а моя жена - на сторону других, которые признают легитимность - то у нас бы в семье возник реальный конфликт,


По опыту могу сказать, что жить можно и с человеком, который буддистом не является. 
Без конфликтов.
Это обычная житейская ситуация, когда жена считает так, а муж иначе.
В день таких моментов возникает десятка два. И у человека, который строит жизнь согласно Дхамме, не должно возникнуть проблем на этой "кочке".




> Для неё - это поле заслуг (причём, согласно Даккхинавибханга сутте, очень весомое) А для меня - это лишь женщины-мирянки, которые к тому же притворяются монахинями - и совсем не поле заслуг.


И... в чем проблема? 




> то всё это чревато большими проблемами повсеместно на всех соц. уровнях. И вот это уже раскол так раскол.


Не стоит так нагнетать. 
Дхамма есть. Практика есть. Бхикху есть, которые вас могут вдохновить?

Что еще надо? 

Большие проблемы? Ну сансара. Человек родился... старости болезни смерти.
Возможность соскальзнуть в низшие миры, где мучения вообще несоизмеримы.
На этом фоне то, что девушки решили постричься, это большая проблема?)) 




> останется и другая большАя часть монахов, которая не захочет их признавать


Благо прибежище принимается не в "хотениях монахов".
Конфликта опять же не наблюдаю.

Здесь единственное хочется пожелать всем буддистам с честью выйти из сложившейся ситуации. Проявить мудрость. Принять то, что люди все равно будут действовать из своего понимания. Ведь за собой мы признаем это право?

И не увязнуть в потенциально конфликтной ситуации. Не разжигать этот конфликт и не подливать маслица туда.

----------

Moskid (16.11.2009), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Татьяна Котова (15.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

Вы нигде проблемы не видите. А Будда, например, видел, когда формировал многочисленные правила Винаи, многие из которых - очень дотошные. Вот и подумайте почему он так делал -)

----------

Bob (16.11.2009), Raudex (16.11.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> И... в чем проблема? 
> ...
> Не стоит так нагнетать.


Я объясню наглядно. У меня жена православная, я буддист. Поэтому иногда конфликт интересов выплывает. Я стараюсь по мере сил спокойно (признаюсь, и некоторые это знают, иногда вспыльчив бываю) сводить конфликты на нет.
Точно таким же образом и в вопросе с бикхуни.
"Мы все люди, мы все человеки" - и мало кто из нас обладает спокойствием архатов. Поэтому (чисто грубый пример) просьба жены к почитанию, обсуждение жизни "новой женской сангхи" или поиск душевной поддержки в вопросе "а вот они сделали что-то, а им ответили нет, ну ты посмотри!!!" может натолкнуться на непонимание с _"вашей"_ стороны. Это естественный процесс. Глубина конфликта не существенна, существенен сам факт что такое вполне реально.

----------


## DraviG

> Вы нигде проблемы не видите.


Опять же не вижу в этом проблемы :Wink: 




> А Будда, например, видел,


В том, что через 2500 лет несколько девушек захотят постричься?
Вы же именно это называете проблемой.

Смысл Дхаммы, в том, что бы ей следовать а не ссылаться на нее.
Я лишь призываю не циклиться на расколе. Это не противоречит Дхамме, а наоборот.

Использую логику, которая легла в основу нравственности - не делать другим того, что не хочешь испытать на себе сам.

Я не хочу, что бы кто-то указывал мне во что верить. Кого считать достойным. И т.д.
И я не буду указывать это жене. Тем более не буду указывать на это людям, которых я даже не знаю. И осуждать их за их решения.
И призываю других делать тоже самое.

Иными словами я не могу повлиять на монахинь, но могу повлиять на себя и на некоторых людей.





> 268-269. Глупый, невежественный не становится муни, даже если он соблюдает молчание. Тот же мудрец, который, как бы имея весы, .
> 
> отбирает хорошее и избегает плохого, и есть муни; поэтому-то он муни.
> Кто взвешивает в этом мире и то и другое, тот как раз называется «муни».


1)Либо мы позволим людям делать то, что они считают нужным, не подливая масла в огонь. 
2)Либо мы будем "вайнить" на эту тему.

Я призываю к 1 варианту: принять их решение.
У нас все есть. Бхикху. Дхамма. Прибежище.

И вот вопрос: будем мы сами следовать Дхамме? Или будем тыкать в нее других?

И опять применим логику. Если мы сами не следуем Дхамме, какое мы право имеем поучать Дхамме других?
Никакое.

----------

Chong_Kwan (12.08.2012), Zeven (01.04.2013), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Дело Толкиена живет и побеждает, ролевиками полны леса.  Теперь пришел черед Дхармы...

"Нельзя; но если хочется, то можно" (с)
...
Предлагаю отменить монашеские обеты относительно неприкосновения к деньгам, запрета на поездки в повозках и т.д. как устаревшие, не соответствующие реалиям 21 века. 

Также стоит осудить женскую монашескую дискриминацию, явно присутствующую в Винае (о май гад, Будда  был сексистом?).


P.S.  А еще надо восстановить отсутствие запрета на алкоголь, его ведь изначально не было! Да и босиком ходить не стоит, когда есть замечательные резиновые тапки...

----------

AlekseyE (16.11.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (26.12.2010), Raudex (16.11.2009), Zom (16.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (16.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (16.11.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Опять же не вижу в этом проблемы
> 
> 
> В том, что через 2500 лет несколько девушек захотят постричься?
> Вы же именно это называете проблемой.


Ой! А вы не против что я подстригусь на лысо и обернусь в шафрановые простыни? И стану называть себя монахом? Ничего страшного ведь... Дхамму буду нести людям, и они мне подаяние будут давать... ничего страшного, нет проблем

----------

DraviG (16.11.2009)

----------


## DraviG

> Ой! А вы не против что я подстригусь на лысо и обернусь в шафрановые простыни? И стану называть себя монахом? Ничего страшного ведь... Дхамму буду нести людям, и они мне подаяние будут давать... ничего страшного, нет проблем


Вы как взрослый мужчина ответьте мне пожалуйсто: а почему я должен быть против?

Дхамма у меня есть. Прибежище есть. Монахи, которых я могу считать авторитетными есть. Я абсолютно не вижу причин цепляться к вашим желаниям.

Почему?



> нет проблем


Именно=)

----------

Татьяна Котова (15.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Хочу заметить, что Девадатта тоже был зело в авторитете для многих; знал множество сутт наизусть и выступал за изменения в Винае. Натуральный Аджан.

По сегодняшним меркам - просто Маха Тхера.

----------

Zom (16.11.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Почему?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Цитата:
> нет проблем
> ...


По вашим заявлениям можно более глобально сказать:

Нет проблем - нет Дхаммы.
Нет проблем - нет Винаи.

Действительно, оно и не надо, когда проблем *НЕТ*.... -))

----------


## DraviG

> По вашим заявлениям можно более глобально сказать:
> 
> Нет проблем - нет Дхаммы.
> Нет проблем - нет Винаи.
> 
> Действительно, оно и не надо, когда проблем *НЕТ*.... -))


Вам нравится, когда слова выдирают из сказанного вами, а затем строят на основе этого разговор?
Вопрос: почему сами так поступаете?

Так например я говорил, что я не вижу проблемы в том, что девушки решили постричся. 
А вы во что это превратили?



> Нет проблем - нет Дхаммы.
> Нет проблем - нет Винаи.


Это серьезно Зом? 

Нет проблемы это значит только то, что я не вижу проблемы, когда с моими взглядами люди не согласны.
Я разделяю ваши взгляды относительно винаи. Я НЕ согласен с позицией людей меняющих то там то здесь винаю. 
Но не вижу в этом проблемы.
И только. 




> 268-269. Глупый, невежественный не становится муни, даже если он соблюдает молчание. Тот же мудрец, который, как бы имея весы, .
> 
> отбирает хорошее и избегает плохого, и есть муни; поэтому-то он муни.
> Кто взвешивает в этом мире и то и другое, тот как раз называется «муни».
> 
> 1)Либо мы позволим людям делать то, что они считают нужным, не подливая масла в огонь.
> 2)Либо мы будем "вайнить" на эту тему.
> 
> Я призываю к 1 варианту: принять их решение.
> ...


Здесь, руководствуясь Дхаммой я пришел к выводу, что да они не правы НО, это не проблема если мы практикуем эту самую Дхамму.

С этой позиции можете что-то сказать? 
А с другой искренне прошу вас не комментировать.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Юй Кан (16.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Hе исчезает истинная Дхамма,
пока не возpастёт в миpе Дхамма ложная.
Когда возpастает ложная Дхамма, вынyждает она
истиннyю Дхаммy исчезнyть.

СН 2.224

----------

Bob (17.11.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (17.11.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Вы как взрослый мужчина ответьте мне пожалуйсто: а почему я должен быть против?
> 
> Дхамма у меня есть. Прибежище есть. Монахи, которых я могу считать авторитетными есть. Я абсолютно не вижу причин цепляться к вашим желаниям.


Так рассуждать как Вы , можно далеко зайти - получается если нет проблем, нет внутреннего конфликта от фактов нарушения тех или иных традиций, то, например, можно прийти к выводу, что не нужны реальные монахи, вполне достаточно их например слепить из кусочка пластелина и поставить перед собой. Если купить большую коробку, то можно вылепить сангху, удачных назвать архатами, проводить междлу ними ординации, упосатхи, развить к ним почтение, принять в них Прибежища, передавать им заслуги, давать дану, удобно... компактно...

----------

Zom (16.11.2009), Фил (20.10.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Это серьезно Зом?


Да я ж пошутил. Проще надо быть иногда -))

----------


## Юй Кан

Кто-нибудь из присутствующих может как-то повлиять на ситуацию с пострижением девушек в монахини в Австралии или ещё где?

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

На Австралию вряд ли сейчас кто-то вообще может повлиять (если уж даже Патриарх Тайланда не смог). Но зато можно повлиять на общественное мнение в России на этот счёт. Чтобы бардак потом у нас не начался.

----------


## Топпер

Можно попробвать повлиять на ситуацию в России.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Можно попробвать повлиять на ситуацию в России.


В России с местными Архатами, которые будут воротить, что захотят, пока трудно...

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (26.12.2010), Татьяна Котова (15.02.2013)

----------


## DraviG

> Hе исчезает истинная Дхамма,
> пока не возpастёт в миpе Дхамма ложная.
> Когда возpастает ложная Дхамма, вынyждает она
> истиннyю Дхаммy исчезнyть.
> СН 2.224


Да и вы и Raudex привели очень весомые убедительные аргументы.
Но вопрос здесь тонкий и я был не совсем правильно понят.

Вот Yu Kan меня понял правильно.




> Кто-нибудь из присутствующих может как-то повлиять на ситуацию с пострижением девушек в монахини в Австралии или ещё где?


Я не призываю признавать их легитимность. 
Я просто высказал пожелания о том, что бы люди реагировали на это так же с позиции Дхаммы - без раздувательства. 
Без лишней ненужной агрессии.

Если начать раздувать мы увязнем и уже не разобрать будет где там ложная а где истинная Дхамма, когда начав прогрессировать конфликт наберет обороты.

Разумно  на мой взгляд перестать "вливаться" в него.




> Так рассуждать как Вы , можно далеко зайти


Можно конечно и зайти) Но я же четко остановился на конкретном моменьте - банально не вдаваться в откровенное чмырение отколовшихся.

Все и так кристально ясно. если мы будем здесь на форуме, когда уже все ясно... глумиться над ними даже не в глаза, а за глаза получается...

Писать 



> Дело Толкиена живет и побеждает, ролевиками полны леса. Теперь пришел черед Дхармы...
> 
> "Нельзя; но если хочется, то можно" (с)
> ...
> Предлагаю отменить монашеские обеты относительно неприкосновения к деньгам, запрета на поездки в повозках и т.д. как устаревшие, не соответствующие реалиям 21 века.
> 
> Также стоит осудить женскую монашескую дискриминацию, явно присутствующую в Винае (о май гад, Будда был сексистом?).
> 
> 
> P.S. А еще надо восстановить отсутствие запрета на алкоголь, его ведь изначально не было! Да и босиком ходить не стоит, когда есть замечательные резиновые тапки...


И ставить "спасибо" за такое....

Какой в этом смысл? Приумножит это истинную Дхамму?
С такой разве позиции стоит "хранить истинную Дхамму"?
Вот от этого то я и пожелал людям воздержаться.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Юй Кан (16.11.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Разумно на мой взгляд перестать "вливаться" в него.


Может и Будде не стоило "вливаться в конфликты", связанные с монашеской общиной  :Wink:  ?

"Пусть мир летит хоть в тар-тарары, а мне пофигу" (c)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Вы как взрослый мужчина ответьте мне пожалуйсто: а почему я должен быть против?
> 
> Дхамма у меня есть. Прибежище есть. Монахи, которых я могу считать авторитетными есть. Я абсолютно не вижу причин цепляться к вашим желаниям.
> 
> Почему?
> 
> Именно=)


Ну и замечательно. Правда тогда смысл пострига, сангхи теряется... но это не важно... как говорится *нет проблем*

----------

DraviG (17.11.2009), Zom (16.11.2009)

----------


## Bob

Скандалы и конфликты конечно никому не нужны, но я считаю что такая прозрачность как раз правильна и рузумна, хуже когда всё неудобное пытаются "прятать в рейтузы" ©.

----------

DraviG (17.11.2009), Байраги (10.08.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Сергей А (16.11.2009)

----------

